# Interior



## Kenpayne1954 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi I’m looking for some new interior seating for my Swift Royal 630, is there anywhere I could go
Thanks 
Ken


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

There are many companies specialising in upholstery, don't know if you'll find any in the Isle of Wight though.
One I have used myself and was very happy with their service and the result was Regal furnishings https://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/
bit of a way from you but they will allow overnight in their yard with hook up.
Perhaps an idea for you is to check out boat renovation companies, there are more than a few in your region, or simply Google motorhome upholstery.

Oh and welcome to the site.
.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A warm welcome.
I agree wholeheartedly with Johns post from my experience with Regal..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the upholstery fabric or actual seating itself you are looking to change.
If it's just seat covers most are removable so you *could* possibly send all of your "empty) covers off to an upholsterer so they can use them as a pattern? (Saves a long drive or expensive postage)


----------

